# Started on Evo



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Pudding was getting bored with Royal Canin and I found a nice quality pet food store so I got him a pack of Evo. He LOVES it! But is it good for him? I don't think it has anything in it that will make him tear stain, does it? Is Innova better than Evo? I am a bit confused about all this food stuff...


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

evo is made by innonva but there is regular innova too...its called innova evo. i was thinking of putting lola on it but got concerned with the REALLY high protein content (i think its 40% as apposed to about 25% in most premium brands). instead i bought her natural balance allergy formula (potatoe and lamb). should help if anything in the food is giving her allergies that lead to tear staining. just my personal thought though abou the high protein content. i posted a similar topic a few days ago. let me know if you find out about the protein in evo!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> evo is made by innonva but there is regular innova too...its called innova evo. i was thinking of putting lola on it but got concerned with the REALLY high protein content (i think its 40% as apposed to about 25% in most premium brands). instead i bought her natural balance allergy formula (potatoe and lamb). should help if anything in the food is giving her allergies that lead to tear staining. just my personal thought though abou the high protein content. i posted a similar topic a few days ago. let me know if you find out about the protein in evo![/B]


Mine loved the EVO I just worry about the chicken factor since mine do tend to scratch a lot on chicken and Maya's stains get a lot worse. I would love to put them on it. I think the protein is fine and in fact many seem to do well with the high protein. The only time when high protein sholud be of concern is if your pup has liver problems, but a healthy pup should be able to fliter out anything unneccesary just as we do. Also, from what I have read and heard from others is that bc the protein is digestible protein (that might not be the correct word) that it is ok. It is when the protein isnt from a digestible source that can affect the liver. Even if I stated that the wrong way- basically I have gathered that the protein level should not be of concern for someone's pup who is healthy and in fact several have done great on the EVO. I would love to feed it, and the second they make a grain free food without chicken, I will have mine try it!


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

My Deja is on Innova Evo (both kibble and canned). It is the only food she will eat. I don't know if it is the Innova but Deja's tear stains have cleared up almost completely. She still scratches however.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I had Lacey on it and she gained weight...high protein and fat content. She is now eating the California Natural. Both are made by the same company. Lacey is eating the California Natural with no problems but the kibble is bigger than the Evo.

She does get one tablespoon of the Evo moist everyday with her medication and vitamins mixed in it.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

We tried Evo on Bella as it came highly recommended.







Bella ate it the first day and then after that would not touch it.







She is a picky poo!







Right now we are trying out Natural Balance Potato and Duck so both girls can be on the same food and Bella is eating it pretty well. I think Bella actually likes the shape and crunch of this one. It sounds like she is eathing potato chips. LOL







My puppy Krista is having a hard time with the size/shape though. I find I have to hand break each piece and hand feed Krista this kibble.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I was told once that high protein was not good for small dogs...is this true?

I just switched mine to nutro ultra natural....and Max moist veggie mixed with meat, I don't know which new food addition it is...but, Angie is starting to get the red tears...she didnt really have them before....it almost looks like bloody....yuck. 

SOmehow will get this food thing right...she nor he is fond of the veggie max formula although, the label looks pretty good ingredients wise.

I read that wheat can give them the itchies....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

